# UK visa decision



## Omran

Hi all I have received message from this email telling [email protected] is this means approved or refused 
Dear ……
Regarding visa application number…..
You have applied for a replacement Biometric Residence Permit (BRP) visa. After you have entered the UK on your replacement BRP visa you will need to apply for a new BRP. Please see the guidance at:






Biometric residence permits (BRPs)


Biometric residence permits (BRP) - what they are, personal data, how to report problems.




www.gov.uk





The visa application centre will contact you when your replacement BRP visa decision is ready to collect.

Regards

UK Decision Making Centre


----------



## Crawford

You have already received an answer to this post


----------

